# CLO - Clough Limited



## Dutchy3 (18 January 2007)

He's one I have been buying this week .... nice house overlooking the Swan river too ... Volumes not great but is offered via CFD ... The black weeks should now fall into the minority as the white weeks begin to dominate


----------



## Dutchy3 (25 February 2007)

Lack of volume increase is not encouraging yet the SP should remain robust given the way its reacted in the last few weeks


----------



## jeromejf (13 December 2007)

they just picked up some contracts in vietnam so i am hopeful.
and if i am not mistaken they are an international comapnywith more offices
..i just got in  and keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Annwn (13 September 2009)

Just an update on CLO as there has been no comment  for a while.
Has been chugging along rather nicely since Feb/March 09.

In the news this week, an announcment that CLO is involved with BHP in the Engineering and contruction  development of the Macedon Gas field in WA.

Chartwise - has broken upward from a symmetrical tiangle, possibly as a continuation on reasonable Volume.
Has broken previous highs of Dec 07

Cheers


----------



## noie (27 October 2010)

Interesting day for CLO, 

Nice annual report yesterday, and a resignation, 

Sold projects going forward, nice turnaround in debt....

looks like people are a little spooked,  currently down 12%..

i have taken this opportunity to double my position.


----------



## suhm (27 October 2010)

you should look at the presentation profit is expected to be down 20-25% even with the record order book.


----------



## noie (27 October 2010)

suhm said:


> you should look at the presentation profit is expected to be down 20-25% even with the record order book.




i remember reading it all but don't recall that , Sorry, what page was that figure on?


----------



## mattryanshares (17 December 2010)

Who got in on clough yesterday!!! I follow this company and missed it!!!


----------

